# The lake this morning



## texasrig (Apr 11, 2013)

Sitting at the point of Catawba. 1 foot or less waves. Little or no rollers out of NE. Wind changed to MW. Most likely so build this morning. 8 to 10 rigs out of Catawba state park. When I arrived at 5am, there was no wind. Will be getting out as soon as team arrives.


----------



## texasrig (Apr 11, 2013)

Still some water clairity off west side of Catawba.


----------



## Gut Hook (Mar 6, 2007)

You've given us all just a little bit of hope. 

A few buddies and I had planned to be on the water today and tomorrow. Since we're coming from Indiana - and the trip involved taking vacation days we decided to scrap the plan and will head over tomorrow mid day. Hopefully by then we'll be able to get out for the evening jig bite and hit it again in the morning.

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

An' another thing........all the discussion of wind/waves and muddy water.......the mud might have settled out in a couple days form this blow, but a much bigger problem that will last for weeks, is the huge volume of muddy sediment that is headed to the lake from the Sandusky, Maumee, Portage,Tousaint. This could not have come at a worse time, the western basin was already marginal, this will screw it for a long time. I am sure there will be some eyes taken in the dirty water, but for those of us hoping to get into the jumbo perch, it may not happen this year.


----------



## texasrig (Apr 11, 2013)

just pulled boat out at Wild Wings. very wavy and muddy. Guys that went out early this morning before I got rough, did well . later not so much.


----------



## schrof (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm at W.Wings, spoke to 4 charters today, each only had 2-4 fish total for this morning(Sea Breeze). Mud everywhere and doesn't look to get better. I launched at Mizuriks, I can personally tell you the water was cleaner(not great but fishable) on the tip of Catawba but at 11:00am, we were faced with 5-6' and no way fishable in my 20' Ranger(not safely anyhow). 3 trailers at Catawba lot at 10:00am, no trailers but us and Coast Guard at Mizuriks. Water was just too muddy out to 4 miles from Mizuriks, then started to get better.

Heading to Detroit River in am, sounded like decent bite.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks Tex and Schrof, I was thinking of making the 2 hour trip over there in the morning. But will save it for a better day.... I appreciate your posts....


----------



## Slow trol (Apr 9, 2013)

Where is the best place to put in on the Detroit river? Never been but lookin to go.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

The lake is an absolute mess...ugh. I was out there this morning on the Miss Cindy. Good luck!


----------



## fishindude644 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hardtop said:


> An' another thing........all the discussion of wind/waves and muddy water.......the mud might have settled out in a couple days form this blow, but a much bigger problem that will last for weeks, is the huge volume of muddy sediment that is headed to the lake from the Sandusky, Maumee, Portage,Tousaint. This could not have come at a worse time, the western basin was already marginal, this will screw it for a long time. I am sure there will be some eyes taken in the dirty water, but for those of us hoping to get into the jumbo perch, it may not happen this year.


 All that mud on top of those eggs isn't good.


----------



## texasrig (Apr 11, 2013)

Wind howling, can hear waves crashing a 1/4 mile away. No hope for tomorrow.


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

Any Updates? I Want To Get Out This Afternoon.


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

Sculpin67 said:


> Any Updates? I Want To Get Out This Afternoon.


Good luck when you get out......make sure your bilge pumps are in good working condition


----------



## texasrig (Apr 11, 2013)

Just stopped by Catawba state dock. Looks like waves have subsided a smiggen, but not much. NOAA and NWS look like they are pretty close to what's actually happening. Lot of rigs sitting in parking lots, while people are waiting for weather to break. It's raining here now. Good luck.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Ask yourself what you'd be thinking if you realized that your choice to go... leads to a situation where you are about to enter the water.

Let's be safe out there.....there is no fish worth your life!!!


----------



## texasrig (Apr 11, 2013)

Jim Stedke said:


> Ask yourself what you'd be thinking if you realized that your choice to go... leads to a situation where you are about to enter the water.
> 
> Let's be safe out there.....there is no fish worth your life!!!


I have an 18 foot starcraft. Very deep. Safety wasn't the issue, getting slowed down enough to fish was. Other boats that were out were of similar build. Thanks for your concern, probably best you don't go out.


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

Probably best I don't go today either Jim but I was really hoping I could get the wife out for a couple hours of jigging then stop out to the jig and greet event. We can always just save our fuel money until its worth fishing again anyway.


----------



## FatDan (Dec 30, 2012)

I was going to make the 3hr drive from logan fri morning and fish all week end.glad I stayed south.look like the lake is trashed for about a week.


----------



## Slow trol (Apr 9, 2013)

Just got off the water 3 for our efforts waves and wind not to bad a lot of boats out there saw several nets getting wet also.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Slow trol said:


> Just got off the water 3 for our efforts waves and wind not to bad a lot of boats out there saw several nets getting wet also.


Were you jigging in close or out trolling? Thanks


----------



## Slow trol (Apr 9, 2013)

We were jigging out in front if turtle creek, goin trolling tomorrow


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

I decided to pass. We'll be out tomorrow!

I'm open to any suggestions. I'm new to jigging, and really want to get a couple kids into the fish. 

I planning to start my son with a white blade bait, have one kid use a purple jig, one use a green, and I'll use the purple/green combo. Hopefully, one will be able to hit.


----------



## texasrig (Apr 11, 2013)

It's rolling right now. Part of a fun tourney tomorrow. Not high expectations, but it is for fun,and a little money.


----------



## PCT (Aug 9, 2011)

Where is the tourney launching from tomorrow? I am coming up to fish but want to avoid the tourney.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## texasrig (Apr 11, 2013)

It's only about 13 boats, so not that big of deal. Will be out fishing by 645am.


----------



## chflnghair (Jan 8, 2013)

Detroit River might be the right choice for now. The MWC was there this weekend. They couldn't finish it yesterday cause the wind blew all the water out of the ramp area, nobody could put in. They're finishing it today and probably done as I'm typing this. Day one's numbers were real good. 131 boats, 98 limits, 6 were blanked. Leading wieght is 49-10. That's almost 10 lbs per. That was probably all on the river too, not the lake. It was quite rough. I helped prefish it for some buddies and found the water to be slightly stained, perfect if you ask me. It was all jig bite, maybe some 3-ways or bottom bouncers. I saw no handlining and no trolling.


----------



## texasrig (Apr 11, 2013)

fishing conditions don't get any better than what they were today I'm like Erie. Calm and good water clairity. Tons of boats, a lot of people catching fish. We ended up with 4, but lost several. Females were rolling at the surface. A nice day to be out.


----------

